# More Veterans Administration Hijinks



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In another thread we wandered off the path and got into the VA not doing right by the veterans they are supposed to help.
So I thought I would start a new one with breaking news as of Feb 6th.
It seems that with the "claims filed" backlog right now at 1.7 million, and under Congressional and White House pressure to reduce this backlog, the VA realizes they will not reach the goals set.
So, in typical government bureaucratic fashion they simply changed the rules resulting in not processing 60% of its original claims.
Please read the report. The whole thing. It may be very eye opening for some. And it may make some angry. But America needs to know how our veterans are being treated.

**And let me be perfectly clear - the VA healthcare workers at the clinics and hospitals are NOT the bad guys here. The men and women who are "in the trenches" with us have always done their best, from my own personal experience.**

OK, here it is 
VA Accused of Changing Rules to Reach Goals | Military.com

The comments after the article are interesting as well.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

If the VA could be privatized a lot of this crap would go away. This is where obamacare is headed - year long waits, etc. Too bad they never learn.

I agree that the folks working at the clinics and hospitals are doing their best.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Too few people, trying to help too many people, with too little support from the Government. I have a very difficult time understanding how Congress and the White House are too willing to cut funds to support the service members who have been wounded, injured, or developed health problems as a direct result of their serving their country while things like Food Stamps, Welfare, and Medicaid for people, most who have never done ANYTHING for their country or their community, are sacred and never cut. Maybe this garbage would stop if for every cut to Veteran's healthcare, disability, or retirement pay, a corresponding and equal cut was made to the politician's pays and benefits, it would never happen. What a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea RPD, I am tired of seeing this happen. 

I believe I posted a link to wounded warrior advance guard. It's tax deductible so I see it as my dollars going where I want them too. I feel if the politicians see the people taking charge of their own dollars and the sum the politicians control lowers due to Charitable Contributions being placed right. They will notice. Hell they may just rewrite the tax law eventually. Lets hope not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never filed a disability claim with the VA. All I ever wanted was for them to fix what had been damaged. 
They did give me counseling for PTSD back in the 80's, and they have provided me with hearing aids to fix what happened between 1968 and 1970. But I'm pretty tired of the ringing in my ears, 43 years on it's getting really old.
I am in the health care system.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I bet you are frustrated. There needs to be a deadline.


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

Rice Paddy,

I lost my honorable and other paperwork including awards, etc. in a flood. In order to get my dd214 I had to spend hours and hours researching which department to contact, which when I called that department, would tell me that I had to contact another one; rinse and repeat. I'm fearful of even trying to get all of my certifications, etc., so don't know if I'll even try. If you or any other vets/retired know of an easier way, please let me know.

Best,

Ian


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I.Kane said:


> Rice Paddy,
> 
> I lost my honorable and other paperwork including awards, etc. in a flood. In order to get my dd214 I had to spend hours and hours researching which department to contact, which when I called that department, would tell me that I had to contact another one; rinse and repeat. I'm fearful of even trying to get all of my certifications, etc., so don't know if I'll even try. If you or any other vets/retired know of an easier way, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Ian,
You can try it yourself at Start Your Military Service Record (DD Form 214) Request This is a link to the government archives and covers all records - service, medical, etc.
But that is easier for someone like me who already has documentation. In your case I would suggest getting help from a Veterans Service Officer. 
I do not know how it is in California, but here in Florida each county as a VSO, employed by the state, whose job it is to assist veterans just like you.
Alternatively, most local veterans organizations have trained volunteer VSO's. VFW, American Legion, Disabled American Veterans (DAV), etc. Do you belong to any? I doubt if membership would be a prerequisite, most should be willing to help. And it is all free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama took the VA in the back room . He made it clear you get on my team and play my game or I will crush you. They sold out then and there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife's group will be going to Palo Alto Saturday to initiate paper work for 900 Marines returning from Afghanistan. I'm going to volunteer for the day since we don't have class. Sad thing is those 1.7 million cases they are behind will be 1,700,900 after Saturday.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The ONLY way I know of to fix the Veterans Administration and the treatment of veterans is to make it a prerequisite of public office to have served in the military _and been discharged honorably and require that our three government branches receive their healthcare at a VA facility_. I don't see it getting fixed any other way unless the politicians have some skin in the game, as they say. That might also solve several other problems in our country, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I cant type what Im feeling right now. Whores, comes to mind, but to degrade whores by comparing these govt slimeballs too, would be unfair to the whores.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Where's Tammy Duckworth? She is a war wounded Congresswoman. I tried to Email her, but since she wasn't my congress person (district), it wouldn't allow me. I did go to her "schedule a visit from me" area on her website, and asked her to respond, but that has went unanswered. I would schedule time off, and go to a protest wherever, and I have never served, but I would love to stand beside some of yall. Albequerque. Washington, I dont care, Im there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Where's Tammy Duckworth? She is a war wounded Congresswoman. I tried to Email her, but since she wasn't my congress person (district), it wouldn't allow me. I did go to her "schedule a visit from me" area on her website, and asked her to respond, but that has went unanswered. I would schedule time off, and go to a protest wherever, and I have never served, but I would love to stand beside some of yall. Albequerque. Washington, I dont care, Im there.


I don't believe in her politics, she is a little left of center, but I highly admire the woman for her war record and her devotion to veterans affairs.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

For years I didnt file a claim either. I finally did got 10%. The ringing in your ears is Tinnitis. Gun bunny's, mortormen, tankers, all got it. You should file a claim. If you need care, disabled go to the head of the list usually. We are all gettin older.


rice paddy daddy said:


> I have never filed a disability claim with the VA. All I ever wanted was for them to fix what had been damaged. %
> They did give me counseling for PTSD back in the 80's, and they have provided me with hearing aids to fix what happened between 1968 and 1970. But I'm pretty tired of the ringing in my ears, 43 years on it's getting really old.
> I am in the health care system.


----------

